# Do you get nervous before every workday?



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Every time I have a work day (2-3 days a week), I get this floaty feeling in my stomach and I usually pace around for 10-20 to stop the shaking. I have been working at this place for almost 5 months now as a part time worker.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

Of course. Just knowing what I have to go through each day makes me very anxious and nervous.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Yes. I get nervous every single time I have to work. I dread it so much.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yep. I have tremors and my neck starts snapping. The stress is really not good for my body.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes. Even though I work alone, and don't talk much (sometimes not at all) I get really anxious. I sit in my car in the parking lot at work for about 10 minutes before going in, trying to calm myself down.


----------



## DIVAMC (Dec 11, 2013)

I take extra long to get out of bed. It's not necessarily a sleep thing as much as it's a security thing. My room is the safest place in my house...my bed is the safest place in the room. The longer I can prolong the first foot fall, the longer I can languish in my safe place. I sleep to shut out the world. So, I'm late all the time. I don't want to leave my safe place. I don't want to be exposed. Sometimes (okay..a lot of times) I call in.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

I try to slow down time before I go to work. I would lay down on my carpet floor in my room and do nothing for an hour. Then I accept that it is inevitable that I will go to work.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I work at home but I get that sort of feeling before I check email (not with shaking, but nervousness). At past jobs I got a little nervous before going too. At my first job I was required to be very social and I was even more shy at that point, so I did get the shakes.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, because I never know what is waiting for me at work. My job is usually full of bad surprises.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes but for another reason ):


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> Yes, because I never know what is waiting for me at work. My job is usually full of bad surprises.


I know how you feel all too well!


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

Yes I'm getting it right now as I know I have work tomorrow after time off and feel sick to my stomach about it.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Yes, I've been feeling more and more nervous and depressed about work the past few months, I really don't want to go in tomorrow but know I have to. 

It's gotten more and more hectic there over the past few months, and something always seems to be going wrong. Certain people's mistakes seem to get covered up or the blame pushed onto other people, and I feel like although I don't get outright blamed for things, the other managers make a lot of insinuations towards me, making me feel like I'm not doing my job well enough (it's usually the one's that make mistakes and have them covered up or overlooked by the other managers that do this). I really don't know how much more of it I can take, the only thing keeping me there is the sense of familiarity and being too afraid of looking for work elsewhere. :bah


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

eveningbat said:


> Yes, because I never know what is waiting for me at work. My job is usually full of bad surprises.





Dan the man said:


> I know how you feel all too well!


Same here!!


----------



## Hufflepuff (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, I have been crying tonight about the thought of starting another week at work  I hate that I have about another 30 years of this at least before I can retire.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Not sure if nervous is the right word

just complete..dread its coming round again.

I'm such an outcast in this small office and get stuck doing all the ****ty jobs and mocked for barely speaking, also my boss expects everything done in seconds yet never ever tells me what he wants ..so how am I suppose to do it, sigh I expect to get sacked any day now because "I havent done what he wanted"..well ****ing tell me then I'm sick of asking. 

sigh, 12am Monday..here..we...go


----------



## civilized worm (Sep 30, 2012)

oh yes. I work at Subway, and as you can imagine it's not a walk in the park for someone with SA. I only look forward to Saturday work because I made friends with a girl working the same shift as me on that day.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

lastofthekews said:


> ... something always seems to be going wrong. Certain people's mistakes seem to get covered up or the blame pushed onto other people, and I feel like although I don't get outright blamed for things, the other managers make a lot of insinuations towards me, making me feel like I'm not doing my job well enough (it's usually the one's that make mistakes and have them covered up or overlooked by the other managers that do this). I really don't know how much more of it I can take, the only thing keeping me there is the sense of familiarity and being too afraid of looking for work elsewhere. :bah


This is exactly how I felt at my former job man!

To begin with, I was really good and familiar with what I did. But no matter what, the first few hours of every work day were basically carried out with those "first day" jitters.

And just like you stated, "something always seems to go wrong". There was NEVER a day where we could say, "gee, everything just sort of landed in its place today!" It was always "We got slammed with calls/business and were hindered because this or that was down."

By the end of every day, I have been dragged all over the map by stress that I was PHYSICALLY too tired to stand. And I worked at a desk. The worse thing about all of that, again like you said yourself, is that some people just got covered up for when they did something incorrectly, but when I would make a mistake due to how overloaded with responsibilities I was, I would get crucified. On top of that, I was surrounded by people who speak legitimate slang in a professional setting. I was being supervised by people who had a tenuous grasp of English at best. I actually studied and have a degree and I was taking orders from people who actually said "hold on" and "yo" on the phone.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No, but lately I've been getting butterflies in my stomach on Sunday evenings.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

civilized worm said:


> oh yes. I work at Subway, and as you can imagine it's not a walk in the park for someone with SA. I only look forward to Saturday work because I made friends with a girl working the same shift as me on that day.


Ohhh I know EXACTLY what you're saying.

I overall find people obnoxious as it is. Couple that with SA, and that job was a virtual nightmare. I did that when I was a younger guy about 10 years ago (that just hurt me to realize how old I am haha!!)

What I hate the most about working @ Subway is that you get people who come in, and instead of ordering, they sort of do that thing where they _*command*_ you instead. Like all of the ingredients are there, and you're allowed to pick ANYTHING you want, but the person ordering orders it in a way where they're making it seem like they're bullying you into doing it. Like they're "beating the system" somehow.

I'd always tell them "Sir/M'aam, you can have ANY ingredients or toppings you like. Nothing is off limits, all you have to do is just ask."
Then they follow that up with some kind of BS like "Yea, I KNOW I'm going to get my order the way I like it". LOL As if to say, "Yea, because I'm going to TRICK you into adding the toppings I want!" lol people are tards man.

Also what ticked me off was getting stoners coming in, especially with like 5 minutes to quitting time. And so they'd want to order these weird items that aren't on the menu- like crap that they'd invent on the fly because of how stoned they are, but we weren't allowed to make anything that's not on the official menu (That's just how our owner ran the store I guess- I don't know if they allow you to be flexible). So when you tell these people you can't make their crazy sandwich, they'd get all insane like you're trampling their rights.

And finally, the people who are willing to sue you, just because you notify them that extra meat costs extra. I mean, it sounds pretty logical. More = More. But they try to act all surprised, and then act like you're asking for $90 more for an extra few slices of bacon lol.

I need to go back to working in factories where I'm not dealing w/ the general public. Good luck dude, I hope you find something better.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I'm hoping that everyone who posted above managed to have a good day at work today, I was thinking of us all whilst at work today, hoping that we'd all get on okay. I never realised so many of us felt the same way at work. :group


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm anxious right now, you know when it feels like the anxiety has your brain in a grip? Have to work tomorrow, and I know I will avoid co-workers, skip lunch and just work work work for 8 hours until it's time to go home. God dammit. I hate this.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

civilized worm said:


> oh yes. I work at Subway, and as you can imagine it's not a walk in the park for someone with SA. I only look forward to Saturday work because I made friends with a girl working the same shift as me on that day.


I personally would rather die than work there.. I simply cannot do things in front of people.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

lastofthekews said:


> I'm hoping that everyone who posted above managed to have a good day at work today, I was thinking of us all whilst at work today, hoping that we'd all get on okay. I never realised so many of us felt the same way at work. :group


I don't hate my job. I barely even work anyways. The people where I work are all nice. The reason I get nervous is because I have problems with common sense and tend to screw up things. Also, when people ask me questions at the theater my mind freezes and I end up taking a really long time to answer. A lot of people just like to ask really dumb questions that they already know the answer to. And we weren't really trained properly on how to interact with customers.


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I dread it, then right before I walk in the door I get nervous but as soon as I'm in there I switch to being annoyed with myself for doing a job I hate, because I only have myself to blame.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

lastofthekews said:


> I'm hoping that everyone who posted above managed to have a good day at work today, I was thinking of us all whilst at work today, hoping that we'd all get on okay. I never realised so many of us felt the same way at work. :group


That's nice of you. Today wasn't bad for a Monday. Lets see what tomorrow brings though, I have the feeling it's going to be a long one.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep I do. But there's two kinds of nervous feelings. There's the good nerves, like excitement over what you're going to wear or do new that day.

There's also bad nerves, as in I hate my job, I feel like I'm going through the motions of living without really living, same day is on repeat over and over again.

My life story


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Sunhawk said:


> I'm anxious right now, you know when it feels like the anxiety has your brain in a grip? Have to work tomorrow, and I know I will avoid co-workers, skip lunch and just work work work for 8 hours until it's time to go home. God dammit. I hate this.


Just out of curiosity, and if you don't mind me asking, why do you usually skip lunch?

I ask because I used to do the same in high school and at former jobs. I mean, people weren't horrible or anything, but in these social situations people feel they have a right to know what you do in your everyday life, and be judgmental if it's something that they don't understand. For example, I'd always have a co-worker ask what I did during the weekend. And the answer was always the same: "I watched DVDs or went to the movies with my gf." And I'd always get a "that's all?!" reply. And I'd think to myself "what else?! what do you want me to say? I usually go home exhausted from a week of dealing with people like you".

I just hate talking with others, I dunno. I just want to eat in peace.


----------



## Sunhawk (Oct 3, 2013)

AnotherGuy said:


> Just out of curiosity, and if you don't mind me asking, why do you usually skip lunch?


I skip lunch because I know how I'll feel if I go there; Uncomfortable, a high level of anxiety and fast heartbeats (that's actually how I usually feel when I'm in a social situation, especially with new people). My boss even called me this morning and told me that they are worried when I dont eat lunch with them. lol


----------



## Krisabelle (Jan 6, 2014)

I wake up every morning in a panic that does not stop until 6pm when i clock out. I experience shortness of breath, shaking, and severe anxiety. I just started my new job in Sept but since then i have called out several times because i work in a cubicle farm and just couldnt deal with it. My issues at work are what made me realize that I wasnt just shy and i had a more serious issue going on.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes. I sit at the table with my coffee just dreading what's to come. It's like that almost every day


----------



## Think2Much (May 2, 2010)

I wait as long as possible to get out of bed too. I just don't like dealing with people all day, even when a lot of it is through email. Too afraid to offend somebody or make a mistake.


----------



## GirlAfraid23 (Jan 2, 2014)

It's lovely to read that other people suffer in the same way with work :heart :hug


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

I use to feel incredibly anxious every day i was scheduled to work. This was back in the May-July time frame when the restaurant (I'm a dishwasher) would be hectic. Thankfully it has slowed down some, so I haven't gotten that nervous recently.


----------



## shypoet90 (Oct 14, 2013)

Krisabelle said:


> I wake up every morning in a panic that does not stop until 6pm when i clock out. I experience shortness of breath, shaking, and severe anxiety. I just started my new job in Sept but since then i have called out several times because i work in a cubicle farm and just couldnt deal with it. My issues at work are what made me realize that I wasnt just shy and i had a more serious issue going on.


The stress of work has unearthed things I never thought could be wrong with me. I have a strong paranoia about being perceived as slow or awkward that leads me to do things that cause people to call me those things anyway. Also, the intense focus on self causes a tendency to come off as indifferent or detached, which is everything I don't want to be perceived as by anybody. The panic twitching that comes up now and then has not helped matters either. To quote Robert Lowell, "I myself am Hell."


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, I get rather apprehensive every time I have to leave the house, and work is no exception.


----------



## maverick80 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes! My job is the biggest cause for my anxiety and depression. I am constantly searching for something new, yet scared to follow through on anything!


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

No. I've been at my job long enough to where I just hate being there.


----------



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

I am nervous about going to work, but more than that I feel horrible after work. I am so sure that something, or everything I did and said must have been wrong and that my coworkers will thing I'm a bad person and not want to work with me. I joke, I chit chat, I cuss here and there, and say weird things. They must hate me.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Just want to wish everyone who posted here a good work week or to at least try. It's Sunday night and you know what that means!!


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dan the man said:


> Just want to wish everyone who posted here a good work week or to at least try. It's Sunday night and you know what that means!!


I had to work early in the morning today and didn't eat breakfast. When I don't eat breakfast my anxiety doubles. I usually don't work mornings. I hate morning shifts because I end up trying to stay awake the night before. At least it went by fast.

Thanks though.


----------



## civilized worm (Sep 30, 2012)

"Also what ticked me off was getting stoners coming in, especially with like 5 minutes to quitting time. And so they'd want to order these weird items that aren't on the menu- like crap that they'd invent on the fly because of how stoned they are..."(quote from AnotherGuy).

Lol I know that feeling too. Where I live is a big snowboarding vacation area, so there are so many wealthy stoners coming off the mountain for subs. They take for ever to order, and one guy even started smoking weed in the bathroom.


----------



## thungerf (Nov 18, 2012)

It is VERY depressing. Horribly!!! I get myself worked up BIG time on Sundays. I wish I could go out on disability. Maybe someday?


----------



## sbr (Jan 14, 2014)

My biggest anxiety involves work. I have a tech job at a pretty big very well known company. Working from home is totally acceptable, but I do it more than I should. 

Sometimes after I drop my kids off at school, instead of going into the office like I had talked myself into, I give up and just drive back home and send email that I'm "WFH". 

So glad to hear I'm not the only one. I feel like it's just me sometimes.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*was nervous after my hour's journey*

which sets me up to relax listening to music on the train or preferably driving
eg. 2010 in London. Offering to make the boss a coffee in the kitchen. More comfy in his company than with his mocking underlings.


----------



## Nothing123 (Oct 3, 2014)

YES! I actually love my job and once im there im really good (as good as an SA sufferer can be anyway) but about 2 hrs beforehand i get really bad butterflies and nausea. i hate it :/


----------



## Blackguy (Jul 22, 2009)

Yea when I worked in retail. I hated if because every time you walk thru that door to clock in everyone is on your d!ck and you have to say hi to your co workers on the registers and whatnot. And we use to count our till out in the open so customers would line up at your register and just stare at me why I am counting my drawer.


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)

Actually no, when I still had a job. I didn't usually had to say a single word.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

lastofthekews said:


> Yes, I've been feeling more and more nervous and depressed about work the past few months, I really don't want to go in tomorrow but know I have to.
> 
> It's gotten more and more hectic there over the past few months, and something always seems to be going wrong. Certain people's mistakes seem to get covered up or the blame pushed onto other people, and I feel like although I don't get outright blamed for things, the other managers make a lot of insinuations towards me, making me feel like I'm not doing my job well enough (it's usually the one's that make mistakes and have them covered up or overlooked by the other managers that do this). I really don't know how much more of it I can take, *the only thing keeping me there is the sense of familiarity and being too afraid of looking for work elsewhere.* :bah


This right there sooooooo many ppl can relate to regardless!

Wouldn't it be nice to just have so many employment options when one or more don't work out?

Besides that I always feel anxious everyday where it be work, volunteering and even now being interviewed.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

H8PPLNDGS said:


> This right there sooooooo many ppl can relate to regardless!
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice to just have so many employment options when one or more don't work out?
> 
> Besides that I always feel anxious everyday where it be work, volunteering and even now being interviewed.


Yes I can definitely relate. I kind of wanted to challenge myself a little more, but I know the anxiety would just get way worse if I started something new.


----------



## Hjellum25 (Sep 10, 2014)

Bad day today for me.*I have missed 3 straight mondays because I can't get myself to come into work. I am so anxious and nervous that avoiding feels so good. It feels like a drug! Got a written warning for my absences, and my boss told me anxiety is not a good enough excuse we ALL have bad mornings. Kinda shows that unless you have social anxiety you don't take it very seriously. That's why I always feel like I need to just get over it. Wish it was that easy


----------



## ShrimpSauce (Jan 12, 2012)

I get so anxious I throw up


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes my heart starts beating a lot when i walk from the locker rooms to a place where everybody gathers in the morning.. Sometimes it beats so much it's visible through my shirt, i hope nobody sees it.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

:/


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

aGenericUsername said:


> Yes I can definitely relate. I kind of wanted to challenge myself a little more, but I know the anxiety would just get way worse if I started something new.


Nothing wrong with challenging yourself but why do other people have to be unnecessarily challenging?


----------



## amerrymask (Sep 21, 2012)

I can relate to this so much. I have to get up early in the morning for a 16 hr work day on the weekends and each morning my stomach is in knots. 

As the weeks go by my anxiety has gotten worse and I've sunken into a deep depression. I'm hoping it will get better soon, and I'm trying to be more positive, but it's much easier to get caught up in the negativity and panic.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm already feeling anxious about my second day of work.


----------



## megnerik (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes, everyday before our morning huddle or before I take each patient. I think it has a lot to do with the unexpected. I've had extreme social anxiety all my life but I've pushed myself to do things that are uncomfortable. It's never easy but with constant exposure and mental talk success is achievable!


----------



## Captain Casual (Jun 28, 2013)

I've been working in a call centre for most of the year, and I don't think there's been a single morning in that time when I haven't felt sick watching the minutes go by to the moment when I'll have to push the auto-answering button on my phone.

I get strong anxiety on Sunday nights too, and sometimes on week nights just before bed knowing that when I wake up it's going to start all over again.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Work is tomorrow and I don't think I can do it. I can't deal with the anxiety anymore.


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

Not lately. I'm currently working a temp job that I like, and the people are largely pleasant.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Yerp


----------

